# *THE Football Betting Thread*



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok so I thought it would be nice to have a thread for everyone that bets on football to post their selections for any football matches that are coming up.

Can be any game be it domestic cup, league, Europe or even international. Just for fun really but could be good to share tips or advice etc.

I have only recently started betting on football. I only do small stakes (£5-£20) and am £-13 down this year so hopefully with everyone chipping in we can all make some profit:thumb:

So, who are the gamblers on here then? anyone in profit?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

OK mods, this isn't getting any interest at all, may as well delete this thread :thumb:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

betfair ftw!! made a few quid over the last year or so, mainly on F1 though......


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

wish i'd saw this earlier would have posted up my sat multiple won me £70 from £13.50 on betfair. had cyprus, holland & spain to win also won £70 from a tenner on jenson winning qualifying. i usually do a £10 multiple every sat on betfair £558 up on the last 2 years so not doing too bad at the moment, would have been more if i was more disciplined which i am finally learning. also dabble in a bit of trading on betfair aswell now and again.


----------

